# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Traveling to Catalonia

## Coventry

We will be spending 10 days in Catalonia in late June. Any recommendations for what to see and do beyond what you might read about in the travel guides?

----------


## Angela

> We will be spending 10 days in Catalonia in late June. Any recommendations for what to see and do beyond what you might read about in the travel guides?


I don't know if the Costa Brava beach towns are included in most of the travel guides. I can say they're very nice from my one stay there. We needed a few day break from all the sightseeing. I don't know if it will be hot enough for your tastes in late June, however.

See:
https://theculturetrip.com/europe/sp...-in-catalonia/

----------


## Coventry

Thank you Angela,

----------


## Farstar

Apart from Barcelona, I would recommend la Costa Brava, especially from Sant Feliu de Guíxols up to north in El port de la selva. I highly recommend the hotel La Gavina in S'agaró. The area around Begur / far de Sant Sebastià is just spectacular. Cadaqués, too. Try to do the "camí the ronda" as much as you can. Don't stay on the same hotel more than one / two nights, change from location throughout la Costa Brava.

I also recommend the Pyrenees, especially the Natural Park Aigüestortes i el llac de Sant Maurici, for the people that like nature and mountains. It is just spectacular, and most people do not believe in Catalonia there can be such a thing.

If you are Christian and a bit religious, I also recommend a visit to Montserrat. It can be done from Barcelona, without spending the night outside Barcelona.

And for sure, if you go at the end of June (the best time of the year in Catalonia), try to be before Sant Joan (Saint John) approximately on June 23rd. There are big parties and fireworks overall in Catalonia, especially in Barcelona. A special night worth the visit, in order to mingle with locals: try "coca"!

In Barcelona, apart from the typical touristic visits, go to the parks in Montjuïc for half a day.

----------


## Carlos

I imagine that it will be located in Barcelona. It would be interesting to know if you travel by free or in tourist groups.

----------


## Angela

> Apart from Barcelona, I would recommend la Costa Brava, especially from Sant Feliu de Guíxols up to north in El port de la selva. I highly recommend the hotel La Gavina in S'agaró. The area around Begur / far de Sant Sebastià is just spectacular. Cadaqués, too. Try to do the "camí the ronda" as much as you can. Don't stay on the same hotel more than one / two nights, change from location throughout la Costa Brava.
> 
> I also recommend the Pyrenees, especially the Natural Park Aigüestortes i el llac de Sant Maurici, for the people that like nature and mountains. It is just spectacular, and most people do not believe in Catalonia there can be such a thing.
> 
> If you are Christian and a bit religious, I also recommend a visit to Montserrat. It can be done from Barcelona, without spending the night outside Barcelona.
> 
> And for sure, if you go at the end of June (the best time of the year in Catalonia), try to be before Sant Joan (Saint John) approximately on June 23rd. There are big parties and fireworks overall in Catalonia, especially in Barcelona. A special night worth the visit, in order to mingle with locals: try "coca"!
> 
> In Barcelona, apart from the typical touristic visits, go to the parks in Montjuïc for half a day.


Nice post with good tips. Totally agree.

----------


## MelvynGreer

When my family and I went to Catalonia, I liked the people the most. On weekends, on the square in front of the Catholic Cathedral, folk festivals are held; to the sounds of a brass orchestra, the Catalans (mostly elderly) dance the sardana, holding hands, in circles. A lot of focused, detached persons. Simple and beautiful melody.

----------


## katiewebber

Catalonia is the most beatiful part of Spain

----------

